# Surge question



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

I tried searching for this, but didn't find anything...

Anywho, when one picks up a rider in a surge price zone (say 2x), does that price continue if the drop off is outside the surge area? 

For example, I pick up someone in downtown where price is 2x, and drop them at the airport which is regular price -- is the 2x for the entire distance, or only for the immediate surge area with the remainder of the trip reduced to normal pricing?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Surge is based on where the pick up location is. Drop off doesn't count.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Joanne


----------

